# Are The Knicks Just Temps?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> It's no secret that the New York Knicks want to make a big splash in the free agent market next summer. Many members of the 2009-10 roster will be let go, which will enable the team to have as much cap room as possible.
> 
> 
> Come July 1, the contracts of Chris Duhon, Larry Hughes, Al Harrington, David Lee, Nate Robinson and Darko Milicic will all expire. They all know this will be an odd season as they're unsure what the future holds for them.
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


To answer the question posed in the title....yes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whoever comes in is going to need a supporting cast, so you can't turn over the entire roster. It's more a situation where a couple people are auditioning to be holdovers.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The new regime made the Knicks a one year rental team where u cant give them a 100% of anything Trust, Loyalty, or effort. 

If u think the 2008-9 season was a 32 win joke, wait untill the big joke in the 2009-10 season. 
To think that Lebron, Wade, Bosh, and Joe Johnson are not big million dollar franchise players in their town that keep over half of the fans in their stadium is a joke. 
With such a low marketing what team can afford to lose their bread & butter for nothing in return? 
The Knicks happen to be the only successful marketing team averaging 23 win seasons and still selling out their stadium. NBA teams are jealous... 

Did Walsh & Dantoni go about the 2010 plan in a decent win-win method? NO! they went about it backwards and personal in order to tank the 2008-9 season for a lottery pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks might actually have a good season because typically when guys are playing for contracts they come into camp in great shape and ready to earn another deal. Although with this collection of players it could be quite ugly.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

HKF said:


> The Knicks might actually have a good season because typically when guys are playing for contracts they come into camp in great shape and ready to earn another deal. Although with this collection of players it could be quite ugly.


Another point u must put down is that alot of expiring contracts will play for stats, and not to get injured this season. So the Knicks 4th quarter performance will be 3 point shooting.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Whoever comes in is going to need a supporting cast, so you can't turn over the entire roster. It's more a situation where a couple people are auditioning to be holdovers.


Yep, but with the exception of David Lee it's not a very inspiring cast of potential holdovers. I'm doubtful that the biggest luminaries in the next much-anticipated free agent group will just gravitate toward the biggest payday or the brightest media spotlight. Lebron and Wade, for sure, will be looking for the best opportunity to win a title. I don't think New York is on track to be able to offer them a very compelling supporting cast.


----------

